# Goodyear Hi-Way Patrol Special



## Tidewater (Sep 15, 2010)

I don't know, with the hideous garage paint, the mismatched and missing parts I think this is going to end up being a Ratrod. 

This was purchased by my father in-law along with my '58 JC Higgins for one dollar per bike. 

The bike features lots of rust, dented fenders and chainguard, a bent crank, and a funky undersized seat. I filled the tires with air and it pedaled right on down the road.

Looking forward to starting this project, but I'm going to complete the JC Higgins middleweight first.

Any idea what year this is? And where are the serial numbers located?

Thanks in advance,
Tidewater


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Sep 16, 2010)

Looks like early-mid 50s. I believe the serial is on the sprocket side rear dropout, but could be on the other side, or the bb. It'll start w/a letter, which indicates the year. I like the Hiway Patrol badges, I have a couple middleweights with it. And kudos to your dad for finding $1 cool bikes!


----------



## JLarkin (Sep 16, 2010)

Looks like one of those huge $25 Columbia tanks from Memory Lane would fit.  Grab one and garage paint it to match.


----------



## Tidewater (Sep 17, 2010)

I checked out the tanks from the site, I might just order one, thanks for the info.


----------



## JLarkin (Sep 17, 2010)

A friend of mine here in town has one also, $24.  He goes by Road Master on ratrodbikes.com.  The tank is brand new in plastic.


----------



## Tidewater (Sep 17, 2010)

I posted a thread regarding my bikes on a local forum. One of the posters came back with pics of his '58 Phantom and a 50's JC Higgins ladies ride. He said the JC is looking for a good home. We're going to check it out this weekend.
My bride (of 18 years) is looking to upgrade the Chinese Schwinn for a classic domestic model.
I might be putting the Special on hold for a little while.


----------

